# No deep sea diving for me. (Mythbusters gore)



## CentaurPorn (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## Janiator (Nov 27, 2009)

Damn! what was the myth?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 27, 2009)

i love mythbusters!!!!!


----------



## CentaurPorn (Nov 27, 2009)

Losing differential pressure in a dive suit. ie Cut hose


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 27, 2009)

who's that crazy mofo blon bimbo?!!!


----------



## CentaurPorn (Nov 27, 2009)

Kari is preggo. Sadly not with my child. A temp I assume.


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2009)

Woah. That is unsettling. 

Also, isn't that Jessi from Extreme 4x4?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 27, 2009)

Kari's hot...a hot chicks doing physics what else can you ask for?


----------



## AvantGuardian (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh man, I was watching that episode on Wednesday and I thought there was no way that it would really happen. I was pretty delighted to be wrong. That show has been kind of weak lately, but that was definitely one of the best myths they've ever tested.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 27, 2009)

Randy said:


> Woah. That is unsettling.
> 
> Also, isn't that Jessi from Extreme 4x4?



Yes it is.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 27, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> Kari's hot...a hot chicks doing physics what else can you ask for?




That they don't get knocked up  ...then again, if it means that she might produce more intelligent, attractive women, good job for her


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 27, 2009)

very true... i have been a physicist all my life and i have never met hot chicks who are also physicist, so yes kind of sad to see her taken....but if her offsprings are of the same ilk, life good!!!!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 27, 2009)

hot..no doubt about it!!!!!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Nov 27, 2009)

It's always fun to see those guys simulating some ultra brutal death-scenarios 
"His stomach is inside his helmet!"


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Nov 28, 2009)

hahahahah LMAO I never realize how bizarre they are sometimes


----------



## budda (Nov 28, 2009)

Kari's underwear/labcoat photo shoot is hawt.

How gory is the clip? Eh, I'm hungover, I can watch it lol

and yeah, that blonde is from extreme 4x4.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 28, 2009)

i think we should create such a thread....


----------



## phaeded0ut (Dec 1, 2009)

There's a reason that deep sea welders and other workers get paid the high amounts that they do. I do agree she is very, very tasty.


----------



## Demiurge (Dec 2, 2009)

Whaddaya know- the rerun for the episode is on right now!


----------

